# Bachlauf betonieren - möglichst wenig "Betonmischen"...?



## bergi (29. Juli 2012)

Hallihallo, 

ich möchte einen Bachlauf von etwa 10 Meter Länge anlegen, leichtes Gefälle, sehr kiesiger Boden, einige beckenartige Vertiefungen. 
Eigentlich hätte ich gerne ohne Folie gearbeitet, sondern dachte in Richtung armierte Betonrinne mit Dichtschlämme.
Zur Armierung der Betonrinne gab es in einem alten Thread hier eine sehr gute Anleitung, andererseits finde ich die Bereitstellung solcher "kleineren" Betonmengen immer einen Höllenaufwand. Daher ein paar Fragen an die Praktiker: 

1) Bei manchen Vorhaben ("Kunststeine") habe ich mit *Betonestrich *gearbeitet, da fällt zumindest schon mal das Einzeln-Kaufen der verschiedenen Betonkomponenten weg (kommt außerdem günstiger, zumindest wenn mans vom Baumarkt holt). Passt das auch für so einen Bach?

2) Gibt es irgendeine Methode, wo man z.B. *den trockenen Estrich einfach auf die Armierung kippt und dann Wasser drüber spritzt*? Ich wäre gerne drumrum gekommen, tagelang Beton im Kübel anzumischen (vielleicht ist auch meine Technik dazu schlecht, nehme immer einen Spaten...).

Falls jemand fragen sollte - Holz geht da definitiv nicht so gut. Holz im Boden eingraben ergibt sehr schlechte Haltbarkeit, sonst hätte ich das sicher ins Auge gefasst.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf betonieren - möglichst wenig "Betonmischen"...?*

Hallo!

Unser Bachlauf ( ca. 6 meter) wurde auch betoniert, allerdings mit Folie als Grund, warum willst Du keine Folie??     so extrem viel Beton braucht man nicht....


----------



## bergi (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf betonieren - möglichst wenig "Betonmischen"...?*

HI Susanne, 
danke für die Bilder!

Du hast schon recht, Folie ist nicht wirklich schlecht... Nachteile wären bei mir - neben dem Preis an sich - vor allem die sehr unregelmäßige Form und der Umstand, dass die Folie an sich keine Rinne bildet. Ich müsste die Rinne dann durch den Kiesboden herstellen, was großflächige Erdarbeiten erfordern würde. 

Zur Mühe der Betonverarbeitung: Naja, du hast ja auch nicht sooo viel Beton verbaut, oder? Ich würde bei meinem Vorhaben von einigen Tonnen Beton ausgehen, und irgendwie ist das ohne Profiausrüstung (Betonmischmaschine) schon schwer zu stemmen und "unangenehm".

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf betonieren - möglichst wenig "Betonmischen"...?*

sorry, hatte den Threat aus den Augen verloren 

also unsren BAchlauf haben wir mit ner normalen Betonmischmaschine gemacht, war an einem Vormittag gegessen, das Thema....     so arg dick ist der Beton auch nicht, ca. 5-8 cm.....   und dann eben die grösseren Steine reingedrückt...  

,,Tonnen" an Beton warens sicher nicht   in manchen Baumärkten kann man sich für wenig Geld ne Maschine leihen...     mein Mann baut Estrich- und Betonmaschinen, damit kannst Du den Bachlauf in 5 mInuten fluten ;-)


----------



## DirkN (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf betonieren - möglichst wenig "Betonmischen"...?*

Ich habe einen Betonbachlauf, habe zunächst auch auf Dichtschlämme gesetzt. Die platzt aber irgendwann ab. Dieses Frühjahr habe ich flüssige Teichfolie gestrichen, wunderbar. Hatte die schon in der Filterzone mit guten ERfahrungen genutzt


----------

